# Info on LWC Cardiff



## fmf1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi all I have been a guest on this site for a while and have really enjoyed reading the comments...everyone sounds so knowledgable!! We are at the stage of finding a clinic to start IUI (Both 32, TTC together 18 months, 3 months clomid BFN) and as I live in Cardiff have been advised about the LWC here - just wondering if anyone can give some real feedback if they've had treatment here.

Am clearly a novice and haven't worked out yet how to add my history summary! Will keep trying... 

FMF


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya 

From what I know CARU in the University Hospital of Wales has a much higher success rate, so take a look at ivfwales.co.uk for more info

Andy


----------



## cheriton53 (Nov 19, 2006)

I have had treatment there 3 times - the staff are very friendly but im afraid the results arent as good as some clinics.  Have a look at the HFEA.gov.uk booklet which you can download from the internet.  I have decided to travel further afield now basically to the clinic with the best results.  Good Luck!


----------



## fmf1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for that info, I have spoken to them at clinic and they do sound nice. They now do the actual treatment at their London clinic due to staffing I think there rates are better but again maybe not the best...I'm doing the same as you and am looking into other places (Bristol/Bath) but am finding the search quite difficult as it's such an important decision. It sounds like lots go to CARU but waiting lists seem to be longer as they cover such a big area...most of Wales it seems!

Hope all goes well with your search....and next treatments  FMF xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Good luck with your searcing, you should know that the HFEA webside results are a little out of date.

CARU's success rates are 54% currently, so thats pretty good I think !

All the best x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

caru has changed to ivf wales and has a whole new lab and lab team this is what has increased the results


----------



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hiya

I had my first IVF treatment at LWC Cardiff in Dec last year (e/c & e/t was done in Swansea LWC) I got a bfn unfortunately. We had our 2nd go of IVF in May this year at LWC Swansea - I am currently 27+2 weeks pregnant. I highly recommend the LWC Swansea, very professional & caring & I do believe the success rate is about 56% at the moment (dont quote me)

HTH & good luck 

Debz x


----------



## mollie2 (Oct 30, 2007)

the pits what a place! never ever recommend it would have felt more at home in a slaughter house. an experience never to be repeated, hear hear for the nhs clinics!


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

FMF,

I live in South East Wales and originally had treatment as The Cromwell Cardiff (now LWC). I decided to move to Bristol CRM for several reasons and I can recommend them 100%.

You have a named nurse that looks after you throughout your cycle, so you get to know her and vice versa. You see a consultant depending on what your situation is, rather than one size fits all (from my previous experience) and my experience of EC and ET were first class. The care and attention is superb and I would not think of going anywhere else. You can chose your drugs depending on your budget and can be couried to you to save you having to visit the clinic. Your appts run on time due to the number of nurses they have and their follow up care for me after my two miscarriages were second to none - I couldn't have asked for more.

Oh - and I think they are 3rd in the country for their success rates, if my memory serves me right.

Best wishes.

Natalie


----------



## mollie2 (Oct 30, 2007)

none of that applied to us at the lwc  the nurse we saw didn't even introduce herself,  let alone have one to one care ! i'm just so glad that i'll never be going there again and giving them over 4k. totally regret using the lwc


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi all

Do you know what the sucess rates are for IVF and ICSI at LWC cardiff, and would anyone recommend it or not.

love

crazybabe


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

crazycat

there are no stats for LWC cardiff as though they do all the scans/tests etc there the EC/ET is only performed in swansea or london. You get to choose where you go......and the stats are around 50% for the youngest age group - and are higher for ICSI (this is normal for ICSI to be higher if it is only male factor). 

LWC does offer a 3 for 2 package so you pay for 2 tx and have 3 if needed. if you get pregnant 1st time though you don't get the money back..... 

i used cardiff and swansea and was happy with cardiff (70%) and appalled with swansea   

we are no longer having tx but if we ever did want to try again we would 100% try CARU instead  

hth, ritz.


----------



## mollie2 (Oct 30, 2007)

i'm not sure either what the stats are but really look into lwc - swansea before deciding, i prefered caru without a doubt.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

mollie - did you test? wondering how it went as i wanted to send you a hug   either way......

ritz.


----------



## mollie2 (Oct 30, 2007)

yes and as usual it didn't work, it was my 5th go and i can't do it again, i just can't put myself through it as i always have af pains from the start and unless someone can sort that out for me then its not going to work plus i've now started the change so i would need a donor, so childless with hot flushes at 38, still i'll plod on thanks for asking xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

mollie 

       

I'm so sorry.

as you may see from my ticker we endured 9 cycles with only one BFP - our precious son was lost early on.....

fertility tx left us heartbroken - but we had to do it so there was no 'if only' in the future. 

through counselling and a very loving family we have now made our peace with our infertility and have started the adoption road.......and i feel like a weight has been lifted off our shoulders....

not sure what the future holds for you - but wanted to say i understand   PM if you ever need a listening ear  

ritz.


----------



## fmf1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just thought I'd post some latest success rate info as I've recently been to LWC Cardiff for an open evening. As I've read on this feed they proved to be very open and welcoming here but appreciate that there has not been such good feedback from some that have been to Swansea.

With that in mind we have decided to go to to LWC London for treatment and use Cardiff as the satalite clinic so it only means 1 or 2 trips to London depending on the tx you are having. Currently if you go to LWC Cardiff they are sending you to London not Swansea anyway due to limited resources at Swansea.

For age 34 or less (mine) the overall success rate from January to August 2007 (IVF/ICSI) was 59/107 55% (some months were as high as 60/80% and the lowest about 30%)...I think this is pretty good from the things I've been reading but of course everyone is individual. Their overall success rate taking into account all age groups was 38% 115/303.

Hope this may be useful for some - Crazybabe I saw you'd asked for info (hope this doesn't mean BFN for you after your tx...been reading your progress on Dyfed link and hope went well).

Happy baby making to you all  

FMF1


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi FMF

No unfortunately I got A BFN hun, I started spotting on the Friday afternoon and it gradually it got worse so I sort of expected it.  Thanks for the information on LWC cardiff, they have emailed me information too, we will prob stay with CARU as they are starting up a Egg Sharing Scheme shortly and they have all my notes etc.

Are you having Egg Share treatment, is it still as sucessful as normal ICF/ICSI even though you only get half of the eggs.

How are you feeling.

love

crazybabe


----------



## fmf1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Crazybabe...sorry to hear your news I thought that was the case unfortunatley as you hadn't posted the good news we all crave for...try as much as possible to stay positive.

Not doing egg share yet, but they are promoting it at LWC, as although as you say it is a really admiral thing to help someone else out I have two major reservations :

1) I would always wonder if it worked for the recipient especially if I had BFN
2) Although there is anonimity at egg share stage if the recipient had a BFP the "child" could locate you as the genetic donor once they reach 18 as the law changed in April 2005

Having said this I have not ruled it out if things don't work in the future and obviously there are also financial benefits but it;s a big and very personal decision.

Good luck whatever you do...rememeber you still have lots of options open to you and things to look forward to and focus on

Take care FMF....xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

sorry but Im a bit of an impostor..live in Cardiff and have had a cuple of treatments at LWC Cardiff so feel I sort of belong here.  I loved the staff in Cardiff LWC and still go there for my scans whilst Ive been having treatment abroad

Mollie, it may be a little soon but have you thought about donor eggs?  Ive had treatment in Spain in it compares very favourably with treatment in this country.  Cost wise it is about the same I believe (plus of course flights and hotel).  There are other countries eg eastern Europe which are cheaper

Im going the DE route as Im an old bird


----------



## Harriet08 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies, new girl to this today and just found the South Glam page. Finding the LWC info really interesting ..started 1st cycle IUI Nov but had to abandon due to too many follicles; Xmas hols interfered with the timings for Dec so had first cycle of IUI Jan. Tested today (day 16 post iui) and was negative but no AF as yet . Been told to test again on Sat if still no AF. ...so in limbo land for another day!!...seems weird to me....so much to learn in all of this!!! Mind boggling
Anyway ...yes the staff are very friendly and I went to London for my treatment as Swansea are not able to do it at the mo due to staff issues. Hadnt heard of ivf wales in Cardiff so if this cycle does turn out to be a definite BFN may consider them.

Positive thoughts to you all
Lots love and luck xxxx


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

do hope things turn out better for you on your next test
However I have found LWC in Cardiff really supportive after my negatives..they are helping me now even tho Im having treatment abroad..Im not saying IVF Wales isnt as good but I do believe they genuinely want to help there
Nikki


----------



## Harriet08 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Nikkis,
Thanks for replying - just been to Cardiff LWC this morning and another test was negative (day 17) ...been told to stop the pessaries now as they may be the reason AF is not arriving. Then wait and hopefully try again next cycle.
Loads of luck to you 

xx


----------



## PMA (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi all

i don't know anything about cardiff, i have just started with swansea and seems ok to me what should i watch out for??

good luck to everyone


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

oh Harriet thats so sad for you..oh well, I guess that with each attempt they learn something so can only look onwards and upwards (easy to say, I know!)]
PMA..I found Dr Thackeray and Mr Mamisso lovely if you want an appointment and Mary Sarah and Rebecca in Cardiff are very kind
If you have any specific questions then do ask since I dont really know what you want to know
Nikki


----------



## Harriet08 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi guys, postive attitude again and am going to try IUI again this cycle. Have appointment for this Wed but have also asked to see Dr Thackeray too. Nikkis, you are right Sarah is a star & Rebecca is lovely too. Have been nosing on a few threads about Zita West's book and supplements so may get on amazon now and order the book.

Good luck and love to you ladies
xx


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,  I'm new to the site.  Found it last night as I was searching for some like minded people.  I had EC done yesterday and 8 eggs viable.  I had a telephone call this morning to say 4 has fertalized.  This is the first time My DH and I have had ICSI or any form of treatment.  I don't want to get to excited!!!!


----------



## Harriet08 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi hon,
Just to say hi and good luck with your treatment - will keep everything crossed for you
Love & Luck x


----------



## fmf1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just a note to all having their tx through LWC Cardiff it's really nice to hear that other people are there too and a bit serile I guess with the reality that we are not alone and maybe we've walked past each other in the corridor!!

We have had our first consultation and because we are supposedly fit, healthy (unexpained infertility after numerous investigations and 6 months of clomid) and still young (both 32!) we are starting with IUI at the end of Feb...apprehensive and excited all in one and just back from a weeks holiday in the sun to try and relax and prepare for what's ahead!

We too have found the staff at LWC in Cardiff amazing/supportive etc and we are going to the London clinic for the actual tx. So far so good and highly recommended.

Good luck to all... 

FMF1


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi girls
good luck at the LWC
Nikki


----------



## BecciMac (May 21, 2007)

Hi there just a note on lwc cardiff.  I started my treatment there for my 1st ivf may last year. The cardiff brance is just a satelite office central between the two main clinics in london and swansea. we had all our tests done there as we live in newport, then decided to go to london for the egg transfer and icsi. We we decided london was for us as the succsess rate was vey high plus it could be don very quickly. I would recommend this clinic to all who are needing help. for us our 1st attempt was sucssessful and we are proud parents of twins a boy and girl!!    It is very difficult to decide the best clinic for you to try and everyone has had god and bad tales to tell. you need to go with your gut and with what you feel is best and comfortable for you. The results may be higher than in others, but statistically if you have a higher percentage of people going to a clinic the results would be slightly lower that a less number of people going to a clinic and having a higher result. its just a lucky numbers game. best wishes becci good luck xx


----------



## GemmaC (Feb 2, 2008)

Test message only.


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi all ive had all my treatments with LWC i have been to all 3 clinics and have to say they are fab! 
mary kennedy at cardiff is an amazing lady and never gave up on me throughout my failed attempts! i am now 19 weeks pregnant and couldn't be happier! the cycle i got my BFP on i was at there cardiff clinic and had EC and ET in london, all the staff have been brilliant and so supportive especially the cardiff gang (mary, sarah and rebecca!) i would definatly recommend this clinic to other people! good luck to you all love jo xxx


----------

